# Wiring Harness Routing Help Needed



## Mendez.CD (Jan 10, 2009)

hey all, 
I'm installing an OEM satellite module under the passenger seat, however I haven't been able to find a picture that shows how the wiring should be run. Does anybody know of such a picture?


----------

